# Thunderbolt has data but wont make or receive calls?



## Harkes2k (Feb 12, 2012)

I have tried multiple roms and radios and am still stuck here.

Phone has data but can't make or receive calls... In about phone it has...

Operator : Unknown
Signal Strength : -120dBm
Service State : In service

If anyone has any ideas I would greatly appreciate it as I need this phone working ASAP. THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Check under network mode..make sure its under lte /cdma or cdma/evdo


----------



## Harkes2k (Feb 12, 2012)

RichSimplicity said:


> Check under network mode..make sure its under lte /cdma or cdma/evdo


It is... Check.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Harkes2k said:


> It is... Check.


Nvm sorry couldn't help.


----------



## Harkes2k (Feb 12, 2012)

RichSimplicity said:


> Nvm sorry couldn't help.


Thanks though!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

At -120 DB, your signal strength is far too weak to work for calls on the Verizon network. If this problem just started affecting you, and has been an issue for more than a few days, you should check on network outages in your area. If service in your area is solid, it'd be a good idea to consider reverting to stock to see if you still experience the issue. If you check service in your area and it's fine, and go stock and still can't make calls, you may have a hardware problem. Here are a few resources I found that offer further explanation of this:

http://forums.wirelessadvisor.com/general-wireless-discussion/11301-signal-strength-db-vs-bars.html

And:

http://www.evdoforums.com/thread15677.html

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

anything past -110 bBm calls can't be made try removing the sim.card for a minute then restart the phone check signal strength it is very possible to have data and no call capabilities I've had this happen a few times here in Alabama

edit*
quickdraw beat me to.it lol
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

-120dB is a pretty damn low signal!

Are you rooted?
Have you taken an OTA update?

Doug B.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

OP, was the problem ever resolved?


----------



## 775bt (Aug 14, 2011)

Had the same issue started on Sunday. Could receive calls, text hung up on me, couldn't make calls. Fixed permissions and restarted phone solved the issues.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

